# Hot August Video!!!



## kornbread (Aug 2, 2010)

Did a small hunt this morning before the heat got to bad!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tu-psh80cHs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tu-psh80cHs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 2, 2010)

excellent video and great dog work.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice quality video. That catch dog didn't play around...


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 2, 2010)

Good work guys!  Nice quality video!  I like how you guys moved in quickly right after that catch dog caught, did not prolong it.  Good job!


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 2, 2010)

Awsome video  man


----------



## johnf (Aug 2, 2010)

good job!


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Video.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 2, 2010)

yep...thunda was awsome when it got there...hog was quick too

  good job there guys...good dogs..love that tail tugger


----------



## mike bell (Aug 2, 2010)

does anybody work around here? 


cool video


----------



## bigbird1 (Aug 2, 2010)

mike bell said:


> does anybody work around here?
> 
> 
> cool video


 
We were at work, gotta love it.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 2, 2010)

NICE I can never get a bay like that. Mine are always in the thickest or wetest places possible!


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 2, 2010)

Great video and gritty dogs!


----------



## hoghunter08 (Aug 2, 2010)

as good of a quality video as i have seen. great job


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 3, 2010)

That was a great video!  I am still looking forward to getting a chance to watching a bay like that.  So far, all the hogs I've had the opportunity to get on have been in some think nasty stuff and you can't see anything going on until you're on top of the hog and it's caught.


----------



## tony32 (Aug 3, 2010)

that was awesome that is a great catch dog


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice video and music choice!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 3, 2010)

good hunt That is the kind of hunt I need.


----------



## WOODARD29 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Boy boy*

THAT'S NICE MAN,I LOVE THAT GAGE DOG. THAT PUPS LOOKING GOOD TOO. I GOT TO BREED ONE OF MY GYPS  TO HIM BEFORE HE'S GONE.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 3, 2010)

good video thanks!


----------



## bertdawg (Aug 3, 2010)

good job, dogs know when theres no hooks


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 3, 2010)

very nice job and wow the video person must have been on their A game...


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 3, 2010)

nice video


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 3, 2010)

stonecreek said:


> excellent video and great dog work.



x 2


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice video.cant remember the last time i saw one bayed.


----------



## JabboHawgkilla (Aug 3, 2010)

That was awesome


----------



## Grover Willis (Aug 3, 2010)

pitbull said:


> NICE I can never get a bay like that. Mine are always in the thickest or wetest places possible!


 

amen!


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 3, 2010)

Those dogs were aggravating the fool out of that hog


----------



## kornbread (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks guys we are working on a few more videos and will have them up soon. it takes about 10 hunts to get 1  good one on video. and woodard i have a few pups off him for sale . but id like to get with u on that gyp of yours .


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 4, 2010)

Great video!!!!!!!! Was starting to think u was never gonna release the catch dog


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 4, 2010)

TazD said:


> Why can't I see the video??



try rubbing the fog outta ur eyes


----------



## spaz (Aug 4, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> very nice job and wow the video person must have been on their A game...



Looks like a true professional done the video work.  Good job


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 4, 2010)

well thank u but joey did some of it too....hes pretty darn sharp with that video camera....but not as good as me.........


----------



## bigbird1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, I think the editor had alot to do with it also


----------



## jferguson2641 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome video man!!!


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 4, 2010)

yes he sure did now its time for him to get paidthe video is amazing..very very good..


----------



## redmbt (Aug 4, 2010)

The best video i have seen on here yet...makes me want to go and see it in person


----------



## spaz (Aug 4, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> well thank u but joey did some of it too....hes pretty darn sharp with that video camera....but not as good as me.........



Lets see the other videos


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 5, 2010)

spaz said:


> Lets see the other videos[/QUOTE


----------



## steph30030 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great work and Great video!


----------



## .243wssm (Aug 24, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> Hey, I think the editor had alot to do with it also


 Yes,the editor had alot to do with this video. alot!


----------



## buckrutt (Sep 5, 2010)

Great vidio guy's,,gotta love that guage and sadie


----------



## JackJack77 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice hunt, perfect scenario right there


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 6, 2010)

man that was great done watched it a few times!! wish I had some dogs like that!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 7, 2010)

yep...i keep going back to watch too....classic two dog bay...not in each others way...working it good...no ham bites...only tail tuggin...then thunda struck...the whole thing from the dogs to the video deserves and award..imho

PM me the address and i will send one to you.  Inscription will read.."Hot August Classic" first line...second line "1st Place"


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 7, 2010)

Had to watch it again for a laugh, that tail puller gets me everytime, LOL.


----------



## bigbird1 (Sep 7, 2010)

That video stuff is not to easy, 20 minuets to shoot it and all day to edit. We are working on more vids but it's rare you get a bay you can video, it's usually in the thickest stuff around.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 8, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> That video stuff is not to easy, 20 minuets to shoot it and all day to edit. We are working on more vids but it's rare you get a bay you can video, it's usually in the thickest stuff around.



i can only guess how hard it might be...that is why i think it deserves an award...it is being made as i write this...i just need to know where to send it...you can post it here if you so choose...the very least i can do for your efforts


----------



## Lured In (Sep 8, 2010)

kornbread said:


> thanks guys we are working on a few more videos and will have them up soon. it takes about 10 hunts to get 1  good one on video. and woodard i have a few pups off him for sale . but id like to get with u on that gyp of yours .




Where did that BMC come from? FL?


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

What an awesome video , nice work guys . Scott


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kornbread..you must think i was joking...trophy is on the way...where do i send it...or do you just want me to give it to Currs and Kuffs to give to ya


----------

